# Guitar wireless system



## jemandvai (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been looking into getting a wireless system for my guitar I was reading tho that some cell phones van interfier with them I was wondering if this is true, if so can u tell me what brands. Also any good suggestions I don't wantto pay an am and a leg for a system but I want one that is going to last . Thanks


----------



## darren (Feb 10, 2010)

Line 6 Relay.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 10, 2010)

I've heard the line6 wireless was good, but that it felt cheap, and had a couple issues with going through the connector cables for the wireless pack.

any help with that?


----------



## darren (Feb 10, 2010)

The new Relay line uses a standard 1/4" to 1/4" instrument cable from the guitar output to the bodypack, which should alleviate some of the issues people have had.


----------



## ryzorzen (Feb 19, 2010)

line 6 +1 
need one sooo bad


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2010)

darren said:


> Line 6 Relay.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2010)

We've been using the X2 Digital Wireless ones for several years now without a hitch. I love those things to death. 100% transparent and have held up just fine. I got the upgraded cable, my bandmate is using the stock one which sounds fine too.


----------



## B36arin (Feb 27, 2010)

At least in Europe the frequency range where wireless guitar systems operate has been bought out by some tv/radio broadcaster company(sorry for the sketchy terms, I don't remember who it was), which will make all current wireless systems much more error prone/potentially obsolete in the future. I don't know what the situation is in the states, but I'd look it up before I spent big bucks on a wireless system.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

B36arin said:


> At least in Europe the frequency range where wireless guitar systems operate has been bought out by some tv/radio broadcaster company(sorry for the sketchy terms, I don't remember who it was), which will make all current wireless systems much more error prone/potentially obsolete in the future. I don't know what the situation is in the states, but I'd look it up before I spent big bucks on a wireless system.



Supposedly the newer digital systems from Line 6 such as the X and Relay series aren't at all effected by that.


----------



## black_anther (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought a Sennheiser Freeport Guitar set from Anderton's in Guildford on special offer for £108, I thought it was an ok deal, it was my first wireless system and I didn't want to pay too much for it. I've not had any interference yet but I've not actually used it at a gig since September and that was outside in the middle of the country so less likely I guess to have interference.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm looking very seriously at the Line 6 Relay G30. It uses regular guitar cables and the receiver fits on a pedalboard and can be powered by a regular pedal power supply. I should be able to just toss it on my board and include it in the power daisy chain and be all set.


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 25, 2010)

I had the Line 6 x2 bought from USA, and used in in europe with no problem. But it ate batteries for lunch


----------



## george galatis (Mar 25, 2010)

i heard the relay works really good....i hate line6 but the relay is an exception


----------



## Cancer (Mar 25, 2010)

I just played a show with one of these:






Worked well, you're on your own for a power adapter for the receiver though. For the feature set the Line 6 Relay seems really cool, I think they need to come down on the price though.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok I just brought the Line 6 Relay G30 home from Guitar Center and played with it for a couple of hours. Works with a regular pedal power supply (the stock included one is 200 mA so you need that much juice or more) which is a great feature.

I swapped out a few times between the G30 and a cable and I can't tell the difference. It also worked fine with the receiver sitting on my basement floor and me standing 2 floors up in a 2nd floor bedroom. It worked fine sitting in between my laptop (with wifi on), desktop (which also uses wifi), 2 logitech wireless mouse/keyboard receivers, 2 computer monitors, an external hard drive, 2 pair of speakers, my cell phone, etc. so I don't think interference is going to be an issue.

I'll have to use it for awhile before I can comment on battery life or anything else, but so far this thing is pretty sweet.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> We've been using the X2 Digital Wireless ones for several years now without a hitch. I love those things to death. 100% transparent and have held up just fine. I got the upgraded cable, my bandmate is using the stock one which sounds fine too.



This. I've been thinking about going with the X2 myself.


----------



## victim5150 (Apr 6, 2010)

The X2 XDS plus is awesome.


----------



## screamindaemon (Apr 15, 2010)

I am also very interested in a wireless system, and have been looking into them for a while.
I am curious, why would people ever opt for a foot switch style receiver. As mentioned above, it does not look as robust or to have the quality that a rack mount system receiver would have.
Secondly, wouldn't you want your receiver to be right by your amp in the chain? I suppose if you are using a foot switch boost before your amp then a foot switch receiver would make sense. Maybe I just answered my own question.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 15, 2010)

screamindaemon said:


> I am also very interested in a wireless system, and have been looking into them for a while.
> I am curious, why would people ever opt for a foot switch style receiver. As mentioned above, it does not look as robust or to have the quality that a rack mount system receiver would have.
> Secondly, wouldn't you want your receiver to be right by your amp in the chain? I suppose if you are using a foot switch boost before your amp then a foot switch receiver would make sense. Maybe I just answered my own question.



I have a pedalboard already so it makes sense for me to use the Line 6 one that can just sit on it with my other stuff and use power from the existing daisy chain. A rackmount unit would mean I need to buy and carry a rack plus run a cable for powering the unit and another cable from the rack out to my pedalboard, bumping up the number of cables in the snake from my board to my amp from 7 (guitar in, fx send, fx return, 3 amp footswitches, power) to 8


----------



## victim5150 (Apr 16, 2010)

My X2 wireless goes into my wah pedal then into my G-System all on the floor. Makes more sense than a rack wireless.


----------



## wlfers (May 2, 2010)

I bought a used shure slx wireless and it works fantastically. 

Never any signal drops, only improvement I wish this had is a level knob for output instead of a switch

-10 is a bit low for active pickups, and 0db clips just a little bit.


----------

